# A Hawk just Scared the crap out of me...



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I just lost 10 years off my life... This has been kind of a crazy week for me, with extra family things going on right now I have not had my normal time with my boys. They have been so great, we have been playing a lot of catch to help wear them out. So tonight I get home late from dropping a lasagna off at my grandmothers, the pastor was there so I took a little longer than expected and am exhausted. I go outside with the boys to play ball and decide I am going to just sit on the stairs and just throw the ball instead of joining them out in the yard. So I am throwing away and Monte is chasing it like crazy while Riley is off investigating, next thing I know this hawk comes swooping down from the side of my house right over the boys. I jumped up and he must of noticed me because he swooped back up. My heart is still racing... He was so low I swear I could have almost touched him if I was out in the yard. I have such a hard time believing a hawk would even attempt swooping down into my yard, I live in a city on a postage stamp..


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:jaw: Boy Leeann, how scary!  Hope you'll recuperate soon and maybe a scare-crow will keep those guys away next time? :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Leeann, that's terrifying. I've never seen a hawk up close and personal.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that's my worst nightmare! Especially with my little chihuahua. I'm always out with them, but things can happen so fast! I'm glad you're ok and so are your babies!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, that is so scary! I'm glad that nothing happened!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

very scary!

i worry about coyotes at the off leash area, small dogs wouldn't stand much of a chance.

joe


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That would really scare me too! Should you get a scare crow or something back there now?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have had Hawks in the yard-after birds but never the dogs-I also live in town. 

Coyotes are another matter-I would be very careful and keep my dogs on lead if in an area where there are coyotes close-they will and do carry off small dogs & cats.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's scary! I am glad that you were around.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

We have things liek that all the time here. Even when I'm with them it's still scary how low they drop sometimes. We've found that the best time to be out with them is 4:00-6:30 in the afternoon. The hawks here aren't around as much then! I'm glad you were there!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

DH just said he was probably looking for the baby bunnies and not the boys... I didnt even know we had baby bunnies running around. I dont care it freaked me out, thankfully I always go outside with my boys, they never go alone.

I am almost posative we have no coyotes near us but my step-mom just seen a couple of Fisher Cats up the street. You know it's bad when you start seeing so many wild animals in a city.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG Leeann, that is one of my fears. We have them hovering around everyday and I try to stay right next to the furkids. I know they get rabbits. I'm so glad you and your babies are ok.

Joe, we had a coyote walk right through our backyard 3 days ago. First at 6:45 am then again at 11:35 am. It was 20 feet from our house. I think I live in the same type of environment as you do. It's crazy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how scary. I'm glad you were right there to scare him off. In my mom's apartment complex in southern California, a man was walking his two dogs off leash and a coyote came right up and snatched the smaller of the two and carried it right off under his nose. It was so sad - so a leash in coyote country is essential.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I can imagine that you did loose 10 years! Geez, that had to be scary for you but what a blessing you were out with them!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leeann, I am right there with you!!! that would scare the S*&% out of me. 
I agree with Brad, your boys are prob too big-- and I have seen a ton of bunnies lately. But still? Hugs to you and the boys.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you think it was attracted to you tossing the ball? Maybe it thought it was food. I don't think it could have gotten the dogs, could it?

Well, I don't see any hawks near me, but we have lots of seagulls, especially at the beach. They are ferocious if you have food. I was having lunch at the beach last year, and one just swooped down and stole my sandwich right out of my hand.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How scary! I am so glad everything is okay.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, how terrifying!!! I am so glad everyone's OK.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> OMG Leeann, that is one of my fears. We have them hovering around everyday and I try to stay right next to the furkids. I know they get rabbits. I'm so glad you and your babies are ok.
> 
> Joe, we had a coyote walk right through our backyard 3 days ago. First at 6:45 am then again at 11:35 am. It was 20 feet from our house. I think I live in the same type of environment as you do. It's crazy!


we have a river that runs pretty much through the middle of our city and therefore we have a river valley. seems some of the animals missed the memo about not walking through the valley...

joe


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad they are safe, please put something out to scare the hawks


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I'm glad to hear you and the kids are ok! We see hawks around here too! Hopefully our boys are too big for them to be interested!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We also have hawks in our area. Before Cicero I had a Pom that was a piggy and weighed 8 lbs and my vet told me to really watch her. He said he didn't think a hawk would be able to take her off but it would try and they could do so much damage trying to get them that it would kill them. My daughter has a 3 lbs adult Yorkie and her vet told her to NEVER let it outside without a leash. He said a hawk would get her and she wouldn't be able to do anything except watch -- but with the leash she could probably jerk her away.

That is scary and I know your heart was beating fast. I don't know that a scarecrow would help because they don't seem to mind people being around when they swoop down. We had one get a baby rabbit last year with us sitting at the picnic table. Also, a hawk got a baby bird from a nest while we were standing under the tree looking up at them....and scared us to death. It happen so fast!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann,

I am so glad you and the boys are ok.

I have heard about this and thought you might like to check it out.

http://dutchguard.com/scare-away-birds-p-yard.html

The only thing is it prob. would chase away all birds. IDK.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann, I know you've had a terrible week and now this! :hug:

I'm so glad the boys are OK! Scary!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

HOW SCARRY!!!!!!!! Hubby and i was just talking about a hawk scooping one of the boys up....... I am glad everyone is okay and that you were there to protect your babies! Get ya a scarecrow! HHEHEHE


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is horrific. I am so glad you were there to shoo that hawk away. I had no idea they even came into back yards! So scary.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, that is very scary! But to me, not unusual. I have several hawks who live in my back woods, and they "check out" their areas regularly! He may have seen something smaller than you guys that interested him. How big are your guys? I know that my guys are really too big for a hawk to take, but whenever I hear their screach, I bring the dogs in. Thank goodness all is ok!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Do you think it was attracted to you tossing the ball? Maybe it thought it was food. I don't think it could have gotten the dogs, could it?
> 
> Well, I don't see any hawks near me, but we have lots of seagulls, especially at the beach. They are ferocious if you have food. I was having lunch at the beach last year, and one just swooped down and stole my sandwich right out of my hand.


It could have been the ball or Monte chasing it doing his bunny hop. I do think my boys are too big for a hawk but the claws could do some severe damage if one ever tried to get them.

Seagulls are nasty, I can just see one coming right up to you and snatching your food.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

How scary! I've seen hawks get birds from the feeder in my front yard, which is also MacGyver's designated peeing area -- I keep him close on the leash when there. We also have fisher cats in the neighborhood, and our vet said never let the dogs off leash.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We have hawks but I've never really had a "close-encounter". My boys are too big for worrying--but I can see why it scared you. I had a barn swallow dive bomb me as a kid,and they dive bomb the cats too. It probably was a fluke-type thing,but it is always best to be on the lookout anyway. I saw on tv where coyote/wolves were snatching small pets and kids in California. That is scary.....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Leeann I am right there with you that would have scared me to death. We live out in the country and there are fields all around us so they are always searching. I never let them out by themselves well I let Lizzie out but if a hawk would carry her away that would be one big hawk!!!!! I hope you will have a relaxing weekend. Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Boo do you have to keep your furkids on a leash in your backyard? I have never seen a fisher cat, don't they hang out more in the woods.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I had to google to see what these things look like, thankfully I have never seen one of these around my house, yikes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Eeks. How big was the bird? We have a lot of hawks for being in such a highly populated area, but they are fairly small. They wouldn't do anything to a dog. 

Who needs aerobic exercise when you can have Havanese? You get to keep your heart rate up with laughter and fear and worry.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You know Kimberly you are right he wasnt really big for a hawk, I have seen them much bigger in NH. He also had another bird chasing him so maybe he already had something and was just trying to get away from the other bird? It just really freaked me out seeing a hawk come swooping down in between two house and head right over my boys, not something I see everyday that's for sure.

Now if I had seen that fisher cat I think I would have peed my pants and lost 20 years off my life. I love going to the mountains and seeing the wildlife but I definitly prefer city life LOL.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have never seen one of those before and do not plan on seeing one anytime soon. We have a feance and I am so glad because that will help protect my girls as well as me being outhere. We will have to make sure we have some noise going on at the cookout next month but between my four your two and the rest of the people I think we should be ok. Well I will have Ginger outside and you know her bark!!!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Remember there are owls out at night, also. I'm not sure how big their prey is - rabbit size, I would suppose - but it's worthwhile to be cautious. Also, there are eagles and I know they can pick up more weight. There are eagles for certain in the western states and also in Florida; I have been told eagles are here in Michigan and someone said they saw one not far from our home.

I had a small cat, probably 6 - 8 lbs., who had gotten two slash marks on her back, like a hawk had tried to pick her up and then dropped her because she was too heavy. She was OK after going to the vet.

Suzy


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Leeann, we're pretty much in the woods. We used to see the fishers all the time, but not so much now. They're awful -- wiped out the neighborhood cat population at one point. They're about the only animal that can kill a porcupine (which we also have visiting from time to time).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

One of the members here (Paige, Shannon, or ???) strung clear fishing line all over the area where the dogs go to keep them safe from birds of prey. There's a pic on a thread somewhere but, I'll be darned if I can find it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I remember that Leslie, that was wild looking. I wish I could remember who or where that post was.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ Looks like we're both suffering from CRS! ound:

I wish I could at least remember what the topic was the picture was posted in. I searched several things and couldn't find it at all. Oh well, maybe who ever it was will stumble across this thread and post the pic again...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Eeks. How big was the bird? *We have a lot of hawks for being in such a highly populated area, but they are fairly small. They wouldn't do anything to a dog. *
> 
> Who needs aerobic exercise when you can have Havanese? You get to keep your heart rate up with laughter and fear and worry.


Last summer in the Santa Cruz mountains I saw one pick up (and fly away with) a skunk


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is Nova Scotia we have a very health population of Bald Eagles that winter here. Before I let the dogs out, I always look up into the sky first. In Feb & Mar I usually see one or two everyday. They are beautiful, but very deadly to small animals. Here are a couple of pictures I took last year.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Missy~ Looks like we're both suffering from CRS! ound:
> 
> I wish I could at least remember what the topic was the picture was posted in. I searched several things and couldn't find it at all. Oh well, maybe who ever it was will stumble across this thread and post the pic again...


Found the pictures, it was Linda.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2389&highlight=fishing+line&page=3


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Deb:

I have to say those pictures of the Eagles were beautiful. And what great scenery.

And OMG-a Fisher cat-have never seen one of those-how big are they-larger than a house cat or what. We have bobcats here in MO but not near the city. They are a pretty cool cat with an atitude-mostly eat rabbits-mice etc.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never seen nor heard of a fisher cat. We had a bobcat that lived out by the farm I grew up at though---yikes! The fisher cat kind of reminds me of a badger. Badgers can be nasty--

Debbie-the bald eagle pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> I have never seen nor heard of a fisher cat. We had a bobcat that lived out by the farm I grew up at though---yikes! The fisher cat kind of reminds me of a badger. Badgers can be nasty--
> 
> Debbie-the bald eagle pictures are gorgeous!


The fisher cat is actually a weasel. They live in the North Woods.

The eagle pics are gorgeous!

Suzy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Really? A weasel? Gosh,they are scared to death of people around here...and are very small. A farm cat could kill a weasel. When I was a kid we used to trap weasels,muskrat etc.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's a link from Wikipedia on fisher cats.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_(animal)

They're really creepy!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

And here's another link re fishers. I didn't know they ranged in the southern mountains.

http://www.defenders.org/wildlife_and_habitat/wildlife/fisher.php


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> Really? A weasel? Gosh,they are scared to death of people around here...and are very small. A farm cat could kill a weasel. When I was a kid we used to trap weasels,muskrat etc.


What I mean is that fishers are a member of the weasel family.

 Suzy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

wow----as the saying goes---"you learn something new everyday"-----I just did! I never knew about a Fisher Cat till now!

I'm glad we don't have them around here.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Found the pictures, it was Linda.
> 
> http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2389&highlight=fishing+line&page=3


Thanks Leeann! What would we do without you?! :biggrin1:

I hope Linda won't mind me posting the pix here just so folks can easily see what we're talking about.

Here's the link to her original post for anyone who wants to read it. The topic was about having a close call w/a fox.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm glad everyone is okay! 
I was startled real bad one afternoon, by a hawk that grabbed a bird from under the feeder, about 5 feet from me. He swooped down so fast and hit the ground so hard it was unbelievable. The poor little bird screamed and the whole episode was unnerving.
We have Fox, Coyote and Hawks all around us. My husband doesn't think a hawk would go for one of the dogs, but I'm not taking chances. The damage caused by just being grabbed by those claws could be very serious.
When we first moved here I spotted a coyote about 5 feet from the back slider. It was dark, I flipped the light on and there he was. We have since fenced in an area to protect the dogs. 
I conversed with a lady on Dogster that lost her Yorkie to a Coyote, very sad.
We just have to be so careful with small dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, Linda's fortress is amazing!!! Thanks Leeann for finding it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think that was at Linda's old house - didn't she move a few months ago? I wonder if she needed to put up something similar at her new place.

My boys are too big, I think, to be carried off by a bird. But we had a mountain lion scare here a few years ago.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the Fisher cat-nice to read it's not in MO. But found the information very interesting. Used to do Wildlife Rescue so the more I can learn the better I am should I ever decide to go back to volunteering.

Pat


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's amazing all the different dangers out there and good to be reminded of them all as we are all spending more time outside now.


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello Havanese friends,
I would like to know if anyone has any reliable statistics on the danger for a 12.6 lb. puppy as it pertains to red tailed hawk attacks. I live on long island and would like to install a doggie door but am concerned about the possibility of a hawk making a feast of my darling Koda. I read that they only attack something that is less than half their weight. Females get to 4 1/2 lbs. and therefore accordingly would only attack prey that is less than 9 lbs. I was just hoping that one of you could confirm this assumption. Perhaps one of you knows a hawk enthusiast that could answer that question. Many, many thanks to you all for help in this area. By the way, Happy New Year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joyce, I have tons of hawks in my back woods, and so far have had no problem with any of my babies. Although my guys are more in the 15lb range, there has been no "swooping" here. I do call them in whenever I see a hawk circling in the area, just as a precaution but I highly doubt they will pick up something that is twice their size. I would still err on the side of caution though.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I missed all this talk about my old fortress
I am not an expert but have asked a lot of people about birds of prey. I have a dog door at my new house, but don't have much wildlife here. There are small hawks, so I have owl decoys. In the summer 6 pound Bella likes to sun herself. I bought reflective vests for the pups, since they spend more time outside in the summer. I was told by a bird expert that birds don't like reflective things. Examples are fishing line, mirrored balls, reflective pinwheels etc.
Birds can not carry more than their own weight but that won't stop them from trying!
I think your biggest concern should not be animals of prey as much as someone stealing your dog. I also keep locks on my gates and when I'm not home the pups can only access a six foot gated locked area.


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice Linda. I may put up some of that fish line you suggested earlier. Reflective things are a great idea also. Fortunately,I do not have to worry about theft in my area. 
Joyce


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

joytrink said:


> Thanks for all the great advice Linda. I may put up some of that fish line you suggested earlier. Reflective things are a great idea also. Fortunately,I do not have to worry about theft in my area.
> Joyce


I didnt think I had to worry about theft either until I saw the documentary, Dealing Dogs. This flick will blow you away!
Good luck!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just had a hawk scare too. The weather is supposed to be so nice the next 5 or 6 days and hoping we could make some good progress on potty training. I brought Evye outside about 1/2 hour ago. I hear screeching and look up to see 2 hawks flying overhead. Of course I go to grab her and she starts running and thinking we are playing a chase game. She is 5 pounds and I am very scared a hawk could swoop her up in a minute. I did a search on line and got conflicting information. A lot of the info said they tend not to bother cats and dogs. Does a hawk really know the difference between a rabbit and a small puppy? And I know for certain they will grab a bunny. Geez...I'll never get her outside trained.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hawks, Owls, Fisher Cat.....*

Our gal is NEVER outside alone. She is at the end of the food chain around here. Even in the middle of the night if she needs to go out one of us is with her. Its an adventure with the weather we have been having.


----------



## Teresa (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,
No, hawks don't know the difference. My husband does in-home sales and is always talking to people about their dogs. He's heard several stories about hawks swooping up small dogs. Every morning when I take out my dogs, now 8 lbs and 13 lbs, I listen and watch for the hawks. They are usually up screatching overhead, just waiting for their chance. My goldendoodle now helps and chases after the hawks if they get to close. She often smells them in the trees before I know they are there. Also, watch out for Owls. One dive bombed me one night when Teddy was sitting right at my feet! I also have to watch for bald eagles, and bobcats. It's wild around here!

Teresa
Teddy, Misty and Nugget


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am always outside with her when she is out but most times she does her RLH and is at the other end of the fence before I get there. Do you know if an adult being present is a deterrent to the hawks? :frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We were out about half an hour ago and a huge bird, don't know if it was a hawk, flew over us screeching and scared me. We came back inside!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Since we got Heath, I have been letting both dogs play in the yard for up to an hour unattended. We don't have many hawks, next to SF Bay, but I do see the occasional huge vulture~~ugh.
Biscuit is 17 lbs, so don't think they'd go for him, but Heath's about 7 or 8. It's frightening to comtemplate.. . .


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Linda, having one's dogs stolen from the yard is a concern. I have locks on all my gates, esp. the one that abuts the street.


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been letting KODA, now about 13 lbs. outside to do his business quick and then come in. We have hawks and owls in the area. If he is out for an extended period of time someone is there. I am concerned that being out there with him is not a deterrent to the hawks after what I have been reading on the blog. I never even thought about the danger of the owls!! Good Grief. I'd just die if something happened to him, especially if it was because of a careless act on my part like not being outside with him. I had hopped that his size was large enough at this point not to worry as much.
Joyce


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

My daughter has had a problem with hawks since hurricane Katrina. The other day she counted 6 of them with wingspans she says of 4 feet. Her neighbor had a toy dog and was taking in her groceries with her dog at her side. Then she noticed the dog wasn't there and she looked up. There was an owl sitting on the telephone pole with her dog in it's beak and then it flew off with it


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> My daughter has had a problem with hawks since hurricane Katrina. The other day she counted 6 of them with wingspans she says of 4 feet. Her neighbor had a toy dog and was taking in her groceries with her dog at her side. Then she noticed the dog wasn't there and she looked up. There was an owl sitting on the telephone pole with her dog in it's beak and then it flew off with it


That's so sad Jan. I can't even image that happening I think the largest owl in the US is the Great Horned owl. They weigh about 2-4 lbs. I guess the toy pup must have been tiny for the owl to carry it off. I don't think that is the normal. Most birds can't carry more than their own weight, but they might try!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> That's so sad Jan. I can't even image that happening I think the largest owl in the US is the Great Horned owl. They weigh about 2-4 lbs. I guess the toy pup must have been tiny for the owl to carry it off. I don't think that is the normal. Most birds can't carry more than their own weight, but they might try!


I just read about this owl. Here's part of what it says:
The talons of this owl can extend to a diameter of 4x8 inches and can close down on its prey with the force of almost thirty pounds. This enables the owl to pick up animals much larger than it. http://www.nature.org/wherewework/northamerica/states/indiana/misc/art23682.html
Her neighbor was a mess after it happened, so was my daughter because she played with the dog all the time. If I remember right, it was a pom but I didn't ask about the weight. My pom ranged between 7-10 pounds but they are so much smaller now.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathy Berrena said:


> Our gal is NEVER outside alone. She is at the end of the food chain around here. Even in the middle of the night if she needs to go out one of us is with her. Its an adventure with the weather we have been having.


It is the same way here. Vinny and Lulu are never allowed in the backyard alone. We have hawks and coyotes. 
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My friend's daughter has a Maltese who is tiny, 2 or 3 pounds, and they leave her out in the yard alone. Another neighbor has a Yorkie that's tiny and they use an electric fence so she's even out in the front yard alone. I'd be afraid someone would steal her or that some bird or animal would get these tiny little ones. I told my friend about the hawks, owls and coyotes around here but they'll leave the little Maltese out for an hour or two alone. She's only a few months old too, I'd be worried that she'd get out or eat stuff she shouldn't. Sometimes I think I'm too careful but I'd rather be safe than sorry. What a horrific image to live with, a huge bird carrying away your sweet little dog. Very sad.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

*Owls*

Another thought about the owls is that they may not be able to lift the dog but their talons are designed to punchure their prey's lungs thus killing them. A 30 lb hit with 5" talons will kill a Hav. I have seen the talons from a small Great Horned owl and they are scary! Very powerful! We all need to watch our pups closely while they are outside.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I just read about this owl. Here's part of what it says:
> The talons of this owl can extend to a diameter of 4x8 inches and can close down on its prey with the force of almost thirty pounds. This enables the owl to pick up animals much larger than it. http://www.nature.org/wherewework/northamerica/states/indiana/misc/art23682.html
> Her neighbor was a mess after it happened, so was my daughter because she played with the dog all the time. If I remember right, it was a pom but I didn't ask about the weight. My pom ranged between 7-10 pounds but they are so much smaller now.


Thanks for finding this information Jan. I've never seen an owl in my area. I know there's a couple small hawks though!

Just found this: 
The largest hawks in the US are the Ferruginous (western states only) and the Redtailed . The females are larger, as in all birds of prey, reaching weights of 4 to 4 1/2 lbs, a body length just under 2 ft and a wing span of 5 feet. They prey on, and lift and carry away, mostly small rodents, large gophers weigh about a half pond. They occaisionally kill prairie dogs
(4 lb max) and rabbits ( jack rabbit up to 8 lb) they usually do not carry such large prey away, but eat what they can where it lies, often coming back later for more. A small dog or cat is probably pretty safe even from being attacked. The hawk is just not likely to make a kill where it would have to eat so close to human habitation, but it is possible. It would be even more unusual for a hawk to actually carry one away.
Late breaking news, requiring an edit; A few hours after answering I visited the local used book store where to my delight I found three years worth of Birder's magazine in the 'discard free for the taking' box!! Even bigger surprize, in June 2006 issue someone asked almost the same question! Except 'Have hawks been known to pick up small dogs?' Instead of 'can they.' The expert's answer was almost the same as mine, he adds Harris's and Swainson's hawks as likely suspects and his jack rabbits weigh almost 10 pounds (thas a BIG rabbit.) 
The important difference is he warns that night time is more dangerous, Great Horned Owls have been known to take cats, in England a Eurasian Eagle Owl made headlines when it attacked and injured at least 5 small dogs before it was captured. ( The following is me talking) Eagle owls are huge , they don't live in the US. The great Horned lives all over the US, even in suburbs, it and/or the Snowy Owl is the largest owl in the US. Great Horned is lil over 2 ft long, weighs over 3 lb wing span of over 6 ft! Snowy Owl breeds along the Artic coast but winters as far south as Texas, but is more of a rural dweller, it has a slightly shorter wingspan but slightly out weighs the Gret Horned. Since they hunt mostly at night they are not as leery of making kills near human habitation. The Snowy also hunts during the day, and on wintering grounds shows little fear of humans,a bird watcher's favorite, it will sit calmly in the open unless approached to within a few feet, some have been known to catch prey within 10-15 feet of people. You're not likely to have Snowys near your home,( unless you to spend winters in rural areas, but the Great Horned could snatch your pet out of the yard.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to tell you this, about 3 months ago RIGHT out side of my office entrance, where the smokers stand gathered, a hawk swooped down and grabbed a squirrel at ATE it right in front of 3-4 people around 1 in the afternoon. This hawk was not the least bit bothered by the people comming and going until he had finished!!!!!! It was sooo scary. I NEVER let Seamus and Finnegan out without us!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am very glad this thread has been added to in recent days. The weather here in SC could not be any nicer and obviously sparking a lot of hawk activity. I had Evye outside in the front yard on a leash so I could grab quickly if need be. Two hawks were hovering over the house screaching away!! There seems to be more hawk activity in the morning hours. We have been outside in the back yard to take advantage of this gorgeous weather, but both my husband and I hyperalert. Very quiet...don't hear them nor see them right now. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh Leeann, my heart was pounding reading your story. Last spring the boys were only a few months old and I was having fun playing with them in the back yard. My husband who was in the front yard starting yelling something to me and I couldn't understand what he was saying for they were mowing the grass next door. He pointed up at the sky and starts running towards us and I looked up to where he was pointing and there were about 10 huge large birds circling right above us. They kept circling and circling right above our heads. I grabbed both the boys and felled running to the house which at that time two neighbors reached our back yard for they too saw what was happening. They started throwing rocks at them and it wasn't until then that they stopped the circling and flew off. DH said they were buzzards. I don't care if they were Hawks, Vultures, or Buzzards I was petrified. We all were.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how scary! Sounds like they had your pups in their sights!!!

Sounds like you've got good neighbors, also, to come running to the rescue.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jan, you are amazing. I just recently put out extra bird feeders in our yard and within a day the Swainson's hawk was perched on our fence waiting for his next meal. Luckily Buddy is a bit large for their taste or capability (10 pounds plus fluffy coat) but every single small bird quit chirping and flew away to hide within seconds. I can't imagine having a very small puppy out in the yard now.

Many breeders will set up an ex-pen but with bird of prey in the area they put a top on the ex-pen to prevent the possibility of swooping down. 

I can't imagine finding buzzards circling my yard - that's got to be frightening.


----------

